# What is your makeup kryptonite?



## LavenderPearl (Mar 23, 2015)

I feel like for the most part on here we tend to be equal-opportunity beauty lovers. :haha: But do you ever find that you have a bias towards specific beauty products? Or better yet, specific colors with different product types that _always_ make you weak in the knees? No matter how many dupes you have, you always find yourself gravitating towards these products/shades regardless of brand, formula, price loint, etc.  Here are mine:  *Products:*  - Lipsticks, lipsticks, and more lipsticks! Throw in lip crayons, and then a few more lipsticks :lmao:  *Shades:*  - Berry-toned lip colors - Blue-green/teal eyeliners - Dark blue nail polish (shimmery, metallic, and creme) - Satin/shimmer eye products that are very similar to my skin tone with just a little more *oomph* - Watermelon (very red pinks/pink reds) lip colors  Not quite kryptonite status, but I also love a good sheer, easy-to-thrown-on red lipstick or gloss!  Please tell me I'm not alone in this lol What are yours?


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 23, 2015)

I will never have enough lipsticks. Period.   Coral, coral, coral. Orange or reddish coral lipsticks and blushes. _Always_.   Any shade of matte or satin lipstick. Lip stains always suck me in. I'm always searching for the perfect one.  Green eyeliner or eyeshadow.   Taupe eyeshadow  Black gel liner. I want to try them all.   Those things always suck me in no matter how much I have of any of it.


----------



## PinayGator (Mar 23, 2015)

Products:

  Definitely lipsticks - I don't discriminate between the finishes, but I'll take a matte over a glossy lippie any day.

  Bronzers and highlighters. Even if I know I have dupes, it could always be SLIGHTLY different. Or that's how I justify it in my head.


  Shades:

  For lippies, it's corals/oranges/reds...and nudes for my skin tone. I'll dabble in the pinks and purples, but I always gravitate towards the former.

  I'm also a sucker for anything in the bronzer/copper/gold category, be it a highlighter, nail polish or an eyeshadow, I've got to grab them all!


  I'm so glad I'm not alone in my makeup obsession!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Mar 24, 2015)

Purple lipsticks, loose eyeshadow and pigments. I'm even adding gel liners as my kryptonite.  I don't care what brand the purple lipstick is, I will find it and buy it.   Loose eyeshadows and pigments: I'm fussy about the brand, it either has to be MAC or Barry M. There are other brands, but I stick to what I know.  Gel liner... Again, I don't care about the brand, but they are a lot easier and a lot less messier to use. And the colour pay off is just


----------



## Jennyemm (Mar 24, 2015)

I love lipsticks! I will buy a lipstick over any other product easily.  As for shades, I gravitate towards purples, golds, and rose golds for blushes, lippies, eyeshadows, pretty much everything lol


----------



## Naynadine (Mar 24, 2015)

Blushes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  In any shade, preferably matte to satiny ones.
  Also highlighters and any kind of powder with a pretty design.
  Nude lipsticks.


----------



## sagehen (Mar 24, 2015)

Foundations Lipsticks (I think these two are tied for first), especially matte or liquid lately


----------



## LouGarner (Mar 24, 2015)

I would say lipsticks especially nudes ones. I would also say blush and eyeshadows.


----------



## gina12345 (Mar 24, 2015)

I am a Bronzer fiend! I am constantly searching for that perfect sunkissed glow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have way too many things that I fall in & out and back in love with LOL!
  I am also on lipstick lockdown, I love nude lipstick & I have way too many, I am on a bright coral kick & just got MAC Toxic Tale & La Vie En Rouge. They are perfect for this time of year & work well with my quest for the sunkissed glow.


----------



## itsmeg (Mar 24, 2015)

Love this thread! 

  Highlighters: ANY & EVERY. From liquid, to cream, to powder - I NEED THEM ALL 
  Bronzers: All matte bronzers, I can't have enough! 
  Blushes: Corals, Reds, and Peaches! 
  Lipsticks: Nudes & Dark Berries (Pure Heroine to be exact  )
  Eyeshadow Palettes: ALL, you can never have enough, right..?


----------



## SlugPower (Mar 24, 2015)

Nail polish. I have an unreasonable amount of it. I regret it somehow but I don't know what to do about it.

  Colour weaknesses would be blue and green. It's not a shade I can choose from. I will get it in every form available if my wallet allows. Taupe-greys are also bad, especially because this one I can't justify not getting it because I will only use seldomly.

  I also have magpie tendencies. Something sparkly or very colourful will get my attention.

  Dior. I blame this on getting used to the brand and visiting their counter so often. I get comfortable with it and therefore, I am weaker towards it.


----------



## gina12345 (Mar 25, 2015)

SlugPower said:


> Nail polish. I have an unreasonable amount of it. I regret it somehow but I don't know what to do about it.
> 
> Colour weaknesses would be blue and green. It's not a shade I can choose from. I will get it in every form available if my wallet allows. Taupe-greys are also bad, especially because this one I can't justify not getting it because I will only use seldomly.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you turn into a ......make up ZOMBIE


----------



## gina12345 (Mar 25, 2015)

itsmeg said:


> Love this thread!
> 
> Highlighters: ANY & EVERY. From liquid, to cream, to powder - I NEED THEM ALL
> Bronzers: All matte bronzers, I can't have enough!
> ...


I am slowly turning into a highlighter addict too, MAC Cheeky Bronze, Petal Power, Style & Springsheen are recent rediscoveries for me.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Mar 25, 2015)

SlugPower said:


> Nail polish. I have an unreasonable amount of it. I regret it somehow but I don't know what to do about it.  Colour weaknesses would be blue and green. It's not a shade I can choose from. I will get it in every form available if my wallet allows. Taupe-greys are also bad, especially because this one I can't justify not getting it because I will only use seldomly.  I also have magpie tendencies. Something sparkly or very colourful will get my attention.  Dior. I blame this on getting used to the brand and visiting their counter so often. I get comfortable with it and therefore, I am weaker towards it.


  Yep. I know all about the nail polish hoarding. Doesn't help when you can buy 10 bottles of OPI, China Glaze and other brands for under £40 at the wholesalers


----------



## beauteblogueur (Mar 25, 2015)

Blue based purple and red lipsticks, shimmery, super pigmented eyeshadows and lilac blushes.


----------



## mimi0701 (Mar 25, 2015)

I can't say no to a lipstick if it's pink or purple. My next favorites are highlighters. I hardly ever buy eyeshadow though.


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 25, 2015)

Lipsticks. Nudes, reds, berries, and purples. It's really a sickness. I'm just grateful I don't have any other addictions.


----------



## AnastasiaRuth (Mar 25, 2015)

Lipstick Lover, Collector, possibly Hoarder...    I love bright, hot pinks & fuchsias, then I love purples too. You can throw in oranges and reds also, lol.   Other than that, I love slim eyeshadow palettes and I'm starting to love highlighters!   Blue-based colors are to die for.


----------



## glamfacebeauty (Mar 25, 2015)

Oh gosh! Where do I begin?!

*Lipsticks*

  Anything in a super bold color

  Pastel Lipsticks

  Reds-I think i have every possible red lipstick there is

  MATTE LIPSTICKS!!!!

  OCC Lip Tars



*Eyeliner*

Urban Decay 24/7 Glide-On Eye Pencil in every color there is

  Stila Liquid Eyeliner


  Its a sickness thats not in the medical books yet


----------



## lipstickpd23 (Mar 25, 2015)

Matte/retro matte lipsticks and lip liners. I'm trying to help my addiction but I can't! I want them all. I'm trying really hard not to get into other brands which is the only reason I'm not broke lol.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Mar 26, 2015)

Foundations, blushes and nude lippies. I am always on the search for the perfect nude lipstick.:stars:


----------



## mel33t (Mar 26, 2015)

Blushes, every single color. I will make it work on me.   Which is weird because I'm naturally flushed in the cheeks lol. :sigh:


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Mar 27, 2015)

Lipsticks! Specially pink/mauve toned.   Blushes! I love peach blushes the most!


----------



## gina12345 (Mar 27, 2015)

lipstickpd23 said:


> Matte/retro matte lipsticks and lip liners. I'm trying to help my addiction but I can't! I want them all. I'm trying really hard not to get into other brands which is the only reason I'm not broke lol.


I am also addicted to lip liners!!! I think I have almost all of MACs. Its ridiculous how manuy liners & lipsticks I have & I still want more!!


----------



## Osbiebeauty (Mar 28, 2015)

For me it would be...gosh it's so hard to choose between lipstick and mascara.....let's say both, I never,ever, ever go out without lipstick (kat Von D's are my favourite) and mascara!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Mar 28, 2015)

Osbiebeauty said:


> For me it would be...gosh it's so hard to choose between lipstick and mascara.....let's say both, I never,ever, ever go out without lipstick (kat Von D's are my favourite) and mascara!


  :welcome2:


----------



## lovea (Mar 28, 2015)

lipsticks - any kind
  blushes - powder usually
  highlighters
  taupe/neutral eyeshadows


----------



## gina12345 (Mar 28, 2015)

lovea said:


> lipsticks - any kind
> blushes - powder usually
> highlighters
> taupe/neutral eyeshadows


Yup me too!


----------



## babycoconut (Mar 29, 2015)

Mine is foundation. I want all bottles of foundation that are my color. The finish doesn't matter.  You got me too with mascara.


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Mar 29, 2015)

babycoconut said:


> Mine is foundation. I want all bottles of foundation that are my color. The finish doesn't matter.  You got me too with mascara.


      Me too! I just purchased a bottle of Laura Mercier foundation and luv it! I do have too many foundations but I have a hard time stopping myself. I forgot to add mascara to my list! :cheer:


----------



## TwiggyPop (Mar 30, 2015)

Anything shimmery for the face! I want to GLOW!! Haha. I have so many "luminous" face products it is ridiculous, smashbox, Laura Mercier, Cargo, MAC, Urban Decay, Too Faced. I will mix pink opal pigment with my foundations, smashbox luminizer with foundations, MAC mineralize skin finish (mainly petticoat and light flush) The primers, mix-ins, pigments, MSF, highlighters. It's insane. I probably have at least $2000 in luminous crap.


----------



## SerenLuv (Mar 31, 2015)

Lipstick is my weakness. I must admit I have increased my buying since joining Specktra. I have about 65 lipsticks now...all MAC. I am obsessed with LE and special packaging.   Favorite lipstick shades:  purple, berry, pink and red Eyeshadow shades: lavender, purple, blue, green, gold, copper


----------



## Queenesq (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm obsessed wth lipsticks, face moisturizers, exfoliants for my face and body, nude nail polishes, gel eyeliners, orange blushes, creamy body wash, and duochrome eyeshadows.


----------



## pandorablack (Mar 31, 2015)

I have a thing for red lipstick. I have SO many. And I keep buying more.


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 31, 2015)

Cream and powder highlighters! I can't get enough!


----------



## TwiggyPop (Mar 31, 2015)

So of course right after I talked about how many luminous products I have I still ordered Alpha Girl from the MIB collection.


----------



## AnastasiaRuth (Apr 1, 2015)

pandorablack said:


> I have a thing for red lipstick. I have SO many. And I keep buying more.


   Oh, you've been having a field day these last months, MAC had a ton. Lol.


----------



## SandraVB79 (Apr 2, 2015)

nail polises and perfumes.  nevermind I have so many I have not even used yet, I always find more.  I have uncountable nude eye palettes.  I think I own every nude eye shadow shade known to womankind.  I LOVE LOVE LOVE the palettes you get with GWP (Estee Lauder, Clinique, Dior), love the travel exclusive palettes (Dior, Lancome) and own so many of them.  every time I see a primer that says it is mattifying, I MUST own it.  Unfortuantely, I'm still searching for a good one.    Worst thing?  I don't even wear makeup that much, I guess I just love to collect it. I do wear perfume every single day, incl. the coordinated body lotion.


----------



## kaitlynxo (Apr 6, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> Blushes. :haha:   In any shade, preferably matte to satiny ones. Also highlighters and any kind of powder with a pretty design. Nude lipsticks.


 Yes yes and yes!! You read my mind


----------



## Stephstein (Apr 14, 2015)

Foundation and lipstick....  Sometimes I get crazy with blush, too.


----------



## llconfident (Apr 19, 2015)

Always Matte Lipsticks!!!  I love love loveeee collecting makeup palettes as well }


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 19, 2015)

Clearly I'm a lipstick lover. My favorite shades tend to be purples, burgandy and vampy darker reds. I can wear these all year round. I love them more if they are matte.


  Next up would be highlighters and eyeshadows (especially palettes). I love to shine bright like a diamond.


----------



## dgeorge29 (Apr 21, 2015)

LIPSTICK.....Matte lipstick. Berry,  oxblood red, purple, pink.......Breaks my resolve EVERYTIME. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Eyeshadow .... I have banned myself from the colourpop website..... Palettes ....LAWD!!!


----------



## AnitaK (Apr 21, 2015)

Lipsticks and blushes......without a doubt.

  I have calmed down the eyeshadow obsession as of late but I have a feeling it will act up again at some point.


----------



## Kathy Smith (Apr 22, 2015)

MzBrownBeauty said:


> Me too! I just purchased a bottle of Laura Mercier foundation and luv it! I do have too many foundations but I have a hard time stopping myself. I forgot to add mascara to my list!


thats next on my list of foundations to try! (laura mercer)


----------



## Tropchic (Apr 22, 2015)

Eyeshadow Preferred shades: Mauve colors Burgundies  Berry Bronze shades


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Apr 23, 2015)

Kathy Smith said:


> thats next on my list of foundations to try! (laura mercer)


      I hope you like it! :clap:


----------



## GoddessLyric (Apr 26, 2015)

I have a thing for makeup palettes.


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 5, 2015)

No matter what other brands I try, I always come back to Loreal mascara.  Not sorry about it

  Also, I have a love of blush, lippies and highlighters.  Nude lip colors and pinky/peachy blush ha ha.  It's like I may not find a foundation I'm satisfied with.  I may not be good at eyeshadow looks.  But lipstick and blush, you can never go wrong.

   I'm not really into the whole dupe thing. I don't try to chase the high end Guerlain/Chanel etc. train and if I want a particular MAC lipstick or NARS blush I'll get THAT and not it's dupe.  But I also believe every brand has it's good products and it's bad ones and spending more doesn't necessarily mean quality and drugstore doesn't equal bad bc they are a lot of gems in that arena.


----------



## AnitaK (Jun 6, 2015)

Erica53094 said:


> No matter what other brands I try, I always come back to Loreal mascara.  Not sorry about it  Also, I have a love of blush, lippies and highlighters.  Nude lip colors and pinky/peachy blush ha ha.  It's like I may not find a foundation I'm satisfied with.  I may not be good at eyeshadow looks.  But lipstick and blush, you can never go wrong.   I'm not really into the whole dupe thing. I don't try to chase the high end Guerlain/Chanel etc. train and if I want a particular MAC lipstick or NARS blush I'll get THAT and not it's dupe.  But I also believe every brand has it's good products and it's bad ones and spending more doesn't necessarily mean quality and drugstore doesn't equal bad bc they are a lot of gems in that arena.


  I completely agree with you


----------

